# Hacking for an Audience



## JohnHuntington (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been a long time member, but generally haven't followed things going on here. But today, I decided to follow controlbooth a bit more closely, and subscribed to the new posts RSS feed. 

I was also today catching up watching videos from The Next Hope hacker convention, and thought I'd post a link to my talk "Hacking for an Audience" here.

John
www.controlgeek.net


----------



## Footer (Sep 4, 2010)

Great to see you around John! It is great to have another one of the "greats" of our industry around here!


----------



## JohnHuntington (Sep 4, 2010)

Gee, thanks for the kind words! 

John


----------

